# Bitte Bewerten !?!?!?!?!?!?!



## GhostFaceKiller (14. August 2001)

Hi Leude,

Ich hab hier ein Bild für euch, das hab ich schnell in PS gemacht, also nicht zu viel erwarten.
Ich hätte gerne eine Bewertung von allen die in hier vorbeischauen.

Nehme alle verbesserungsvorschläge an

Gruß GFK


----------



## Psyclic (14. August 2001)

hmm gibbet dat auch in größer ?
ansonsten ganz cool !
Weiter so !


----------



## EvilScreamer (15. August 2001)

*Hmmmm*

Hmm also wenn ich mir schon bewertungen anmaßen darf (bin ja selba noch fast nen n00b) würd ich sagen das ich das nich so dolle find..
weiß net is nich mein style....


----------



## .dH. (15. August 2001)

Hey, ich seh grad da kommt noch einer aus Sinsheim...

Bild ist irgendwie net so ganz mein Ding..Ist irgendwie soo fad und das helle Lichtlinks oben stört auch ein bisschen


----------



## GoLLuM (15. August 2001)

*also...*

mich stört auch dieses helle links oben. das trübt den blick für das restliche.

aber las dich nich entmutigen... schließlich haben alle mal so angefangen!


----------



## .dH. (15. August 2001)

Ja Gollum, wie schauts denn aus, ich hab gedacht du verschwindest für ne weile!! und da postet der doch fröhlich weiter


----------



## GoLLuM (15. August 2001)

*jo, dachte ich auch...*

[offtopic]
... das ich mal verreise! aber war wohl nix. aber morgen (16.08) gehts dann endlich mal los! 
[/offtopic]

aber bewerte mal lieber das bild, dhotzy!
das würde ihm mehr helfen als meine urlaubsgeschichten!


----------



## .dH. (15. August 2001)

> Bild ist irgendwie net so ganz mein Ding..Ist irgendwie soo fad und das helle Lichtlinks oben stört auch ein bisschen


Hab ich schon, musst genauer hinschauen!! Kommt vom Fernweh  (Gut Schluss mit Urlaubs getratsche)


----------



## GoLLuM (15. August 2001)

*uups!!*

hab ich echt total übersehen, das du schon bewertet hast.

man, schon wieder offtopic, wir könnens einfach nich lassen!


----------



## GhostFaceKiller (15. August 2001)

*Ihr seit lustig*

Komische leuts

Was versteht ihr unter bewehrten, wenn ihr über Urlaub quatscht. Naja egal.
Das "HELLE LICHT OBEN LINKS" hab ich reingemacht, damit das ganze ein bisschen einen sience fiction effekt hat?!?! naja so ähnlich. Ausserdem wieviele leute haben sich den Text oben durchgelesen??
Nicht so viele, oder?
Und wiese wen kennst du noch aus Sinsheim? HeadFragGer?

GFK


----------



## .dH. (15. August 2001)

btw. sinsheim

ja, Head... Aber ich wohn selber net weit weg von SNH(I am a Rappenauer   )

zum Bild

das Licht zerstört einfach ein bischen die Atmosphäre! das Licht ein bisschen weniger und vielleicht ne hübsche Typo reinsetzen... Es ist einfach ein bischen Kontrastarm

und sorry wegen des Urlaub-gelabers...


----------



## GhostFaceKiller (15. August 2001)

*Mach langsam*

Hey wartmal

brauchst dich doch net wegen des urlaub gesprächs entschuldigen. Das sollte nur so ein kleiner scherz am rande sein.

Naja ich werde mir das bild mal vornehmen.

GFK


----------



## .dH. (15. August 2001)

Na gut dann nehm ich meine Entschuldigung wieder zurück *g*


----------



## EvilScreamer (15. August 2001)

*Höhö*

Ich bin ja mal gespannt auf die 2. version denn ich mag eigentlich science fiction (wenn das überhaupt richtig geschrieben is)
Aba das war mir zu grell wie Hotzy schon sachte.. 

Aproprost urlaub: An deiner Stelle würd ich dat nich machen Gollum..
Dann biste wieder hier und nix is mehr wie es war... hrhr  

na ja schrei einfach wenn du bild feddich hast.. 

mfg Evil


----------



## GhostFaceKiller (15. August 2001)

*DeR 2. VeRsUcH*

So Leude hier is der 2. Versuch


----------



## eXposed (18. August 2001)

*Naja*

Hidiho...

also bewerten ja ?

Also: du hättest das source JPEG von miss Jolie n bissi überarbeiten können durch den wölben filter hast du die fragmente verstärkt und die machen das bild lowquality ...

ansonsten ist die zusammentstelklung irgendwie einfallslos: ein standard filter (wölben) angewendet, kein recolouring oder ähnliches und dann mit einem anderen layer overlayed ... hm ... warum soll man so ein 5 minuten bild eigentlich bewerten ??

ich finde wenn man ein bild zum bewerten hier rein stellt sollte es schon etwas sein, in das man etwas arbeit investiert hat ... kein Bild vom fliessband

*nich persönlich gemeint nur mal ne feststellung*


----------



## GhostFaceKiller (18. August 2001)

*na du held*

Ich hab die Hoffnung aufgegeben.

Die Leute hier verstehen keinen Spaß. Hast du das erste Bild gesehen??
Wenn ja dann schau dir das zweite an. "MISS" JOLIE hat eine Fette Nase und'ne komische Fresse. Ich wollte das Bild nur etwas komischer darstellen. 

Aber wenns das hier nicht gibt ("SPAß") dann hab ich ein Problem


----------



## eXposed (18. August 2001)

*wer soll hier ein held sein ?*

wenn deine bilder nur den anspruch haben witzig zu sein dann versteh ich den thread namen nich ... "Bitte bewerten" verlangt doch die künstlerische, kreative, innovative oder was weiss ich für eine leistung des designers zu begutachten ...

wenn du stattdessen nur verunstaltete Prominente fabrizierst die laut deiner aussage keinen weiteren sinn haben als "SPAß" zu sein, dann mach doch lieber einen Thread mit dem namen "Prominenten verunstaltungs Contest" auf oder so ... und lass die "bitte bewerten" threads den leuten die auch wirklich etwas zu bewerten haben ...

mfg eXposed ...


----------



## GhostFaceKiller (19. August 2001)

*Hör mal*

ICh bin ein Newbee

Und das erste Bild wollte ich bewerten lassen, und das zweite sollte als gag dargestellt werden. Ich will das du das jetzt verstehst. Ich kann halt keine so super tolle Bilder mit haufen effekten u.a.!!

Also mach dir da mal gedanken drüber

GFK


----------



## GhostFaceKiller (19. August 2001)

*Ausserdem*

Ausserdem
gehen immer so viele Leute davon aus das mann sehr viele Filter oder Effekte benutzen MUSS, aber man muss nicht immer sehr viele Filter oder Effekte draufschmieren, damit das Bild nach etwas aussieht. z.B. mein Logo (unter meinem namen bei jeder antwort) ich habe einfach den Kopf von Aki Ross (Final Fantasy der Film) genommen, verdunkelt und oben links einen Blendeffekt reingehauen. 

Deine Meinung plz

GFK


----------



## FireTK (22. September 2001)

Fast euch an der Hand und vertragt euch ... mein Geschmack ist das bild auch nicht *ouch* - was hab ich gesagt? ...
mach nen neuen thread auf mit der überschrift: Lustig oder? ... dann verstehn wir dich


----------

